# Should I try T3 with my Synthroid?



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all -

I am interested in trying Cytomel along with my Synthroid. I am having my blood tests done next week and if they are similar to the results last time (see my signature), then I am going to ask to try a small dose of T3.

Any suggestions on how I should ask - or maybe I shouldn't?

Many of my symptoms are resolved - the ones that linger are the lack of sweating, a bit of cold intolerance, and a sluggish metabolism.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I am interested in trying Cytomel along with my Synthroid. I am having my blood tests done next week and if they are similar to the results last time (see my signature), then I am going to ask to try a small dose of T3.
> 
> ...


Hi there!
I had the same and just came straight out and asked my doc to add the T3. He did, and it helped, I had more energy, improved matabolism, felt better all the way around. You may not be converting T4 to T3. It made a big difference for me, perhaps it will for you too  Keep us posted...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I am interested in trying Cytomel along with my Synthroid. I am having my blood tests done next week and if they are similar to the results last time (see my signature), then I am going to ask to try a small dose of T3.
> 
> ...


Hi Heidi!! Good to see you here!

It could make a huge difference in how you feel although I did notice that when you were on 125 mcg. of Synthroid, your FT3 was in a better place.

If the doctor is willing to experiment though, I think about 5 mcg. of Cytomel would be about right.

See how that goes and please let us know if the doc is amenable to your suggestion.

I take it your ferritin is at a good place? 50 to 100; closer to 100?

If you are not perspiring upon working out (walking, exercises) you are not yet euthyroid. I had similar. Never sweat a drop for years and we know that is not a good thing. Finally.................................one day at the gym, I just got soaked. Ha, ha!! I was so grateful!!

Hugs to my "fave" couple!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies!

Yes, my T3 was in a better place on .125 Synthroid, but my T4 was too high.

I think I will ask for 5 mcg of Cytomel.

I had to postpone my 3/25 appt to 4/8 as I will be out of town.

I do sweat a bit - just not a lot  I can go through an entire spinning class and only have a few drops of sweat on my forehead.

As for the ferritin, it has never been checked.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Thank you both for your replies!
> 
> Yes, my T3 was in a better place on .125 Synthroid, but my T4 was too high.
> 
> ...


Well; that is not good about the spin class. You should be drenched. LOL!!


----------

